# Anchorman 2, April 1st, 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

WILL FERRELL, STEVE CARELL, PAUL RUDD AND THE ENTIRE NEWS TEAM REUNITE IN THE SMASH HIT COMEDY



ANCHORMAN 2: THE LEGEND CONTINUES



Debuting April 1, 2014, Three-Disc Blu-ray™ Combo Pack is Ready for Primetime with
THREE Versions of the Film, Including—in a Home Entertainment First—
the Super-Sized Version with 763 New Jokes, Plus More Than Four Hours of Bonus Features!



Be the First to Own the Long-Awaited Follow-Up to the Comedy Classic When it Arrives
Three Weeks Early on Digital March 11



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Called “hilarious” (A.O. Scott, New York Times), “fall-down funny” (Peter Travers, Rolling Stone) and just plain “awesome” (Claudia Puig, USA Today), “the funniest movie of the year” (Drew Taylor, AOL Moviefone) makes its highly-anticipated home entertainment debut when ANCHORMAN 2: THE LEGEND CONTINUES arrives
April 1, 2014 on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Fans can be the first to own either the Theatrical Version or the Unrated Version when they arrive on Digital on March 11.

The ANCHORMAN 2: THE LEGEND CONTINUES Blu-ray Combo Pack includes THREE versions of the film—the original Theatrical Version, the Unrated Version and, in a home entertainment first, the Super-Sized Version with 763 new jokes! Never before in the history of home entertainment has anyone replaced 763 jokes. This must-own three-disc set also features OVER FOUR HOURS of bonus content including commentary by Adam McKay, Judd Apatow, Will Ferrell, Steve Carell, Paul Rudd and David Koechner, gag reels, more than 90 minutes of deleted, extended and alternate scenes, five behind-the-scenes featurettes, table reads, cast auditions and much, much more. 

“Not since the Beatles have four men assembled so brilliantly” (Mark S. Allen,
CBS-TV) as Will Ferrell, Steve Carell, Paul Rudd and David Koechner who reprise their now iconic roles to take on the 80s and the first 24-hour news channel. Featuring
Christina Applegate, Meagan Good, James Marsden and a host of hilarious celebrity cameos, ANCHORMAN 2: THE LEGEND CONTINUES achieved the rare feat of surpassing its predecessor to earn more than $125 million at the domestic box office.



ANCHORMAN 2: THE LEGEND CONTINUES Blu-ray Combo Pack

The ANCHORMAN 2: THE LEGEND CONTINUES Blu-ray Disc™ 1 is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. The Blu-ray Disc 2 is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio and English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital copy of the film as well as the following:

Blu-ray Disc 1

· Feature film in high definition (Unrated Version)

o Commentary by Adam McKay, Judd Apatow, Will Ferrell, Steve Carell,
Paul Rudd & David Koechner

· Feature film in high definition (Theatrical Version)

· Behind-the-Scenes: Newsroom—Inside the making of the film

· Gag Reel, Parts 1 & 2

· Line-O-Rama, Parts 1 & 2—Non-stop alternate lines from the film

· Welcome to the Dolphin Show—Ron Burgundy takes on the crowd

· Catfight—Christina Applegate vs. Meagan Good with hilarious one-liners

· News-O-Rama—Ron and the News Team bring you the headlines

· Kench-O-Rama—Mashup of Kench Allenby’s most Australian moments

· Cast Table Read

Blu-ray Disc 2

· Feature film in high definition (Super-Sized Version)

· Behind-the-Scenes

o Anchorman 2: The Musical—A look at the musical sequel that almost was

o RV—Dissecting the RV tumble

o Baxter & Doby—The lovable animals of Anchorman 2

o News Fight—Inside the biggest, baddest all-star celebrity brawl

· Deleted Scenes

· Extended & Alternate Scenes

· Previsualizations—RV, Shark Attack and News Fight sequences

· Auditions—Featuring Meagan Good, Dylan Baker and Amy Poehler

· Benefit for 826LA: “Spoiler Alert”—A special tribute to Anchorman 2

· Trailers

DVD

· Feature film in standard definition (Theatrical Version)



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a new way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



ANCHORMAN 2: THE LEGEND CONTINUES Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The disc includes the theatrical version of the film in standard definition. 



Synopsis

The wait is over, America—Ron Burgundy is back and “funnier than ever!" (Liam Mayclem, CBS-TV). After losing his job to his wife and co-anchor, Ron reassembles the news team and squares off against a new rival. Will the world's greatest anchorman be crushed beneath the weight of his own ego (and his salon-quality hair)? Anything goes in the outrageous comedy that critics are calling “one of the funniest movies of the year!”(Richard Roeper, Chicago Sun-Times)



Paramount Pictures presents a Gary Sanchez/Apatow Production of an Adam McKay film: “Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues.” Executive Produced by David Householter, Kevin Messick, and Jessica Elbaum. Produced by Judd Apatow, Will Ferrell and Adam McKay. Written by Will Ferrell & Adam McKay. Directed by Adam McKay.



About Paramount Home Media Distribution

Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) is part of Paramount Pictures Corporation (PPC), a global producer and distributor of filmed entertainment. PPC is a unit of Viacom (NASDAQ: VIAB, VIA), a leading content company with prominent and respected film, television and digital entertainment brands. The PHMD division oversees PPC’s home entertainment, digital and television distribution activities worldwide. The division is responsible for the sales, marketing and distribution of home entertainment content on behalf of Paramount Pictures, Paramount Animation, Paramount Vantage, Paramount Classics, Insurge Pictures, MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and CBS and for providing home entertainment fulfillment services for certain DreamWorks Animation Home Entertainment titles. PHMD additionally manages global licensing of studio content and distribution across worldwide digital and television distribution platforms including online, mobile and portable devices and emerging technologies.

For artwork please visit: https://arc.paramount.com





Paramount Home Media Distribution Contacts:

For Print: 

For Broadcast & Radio:

For Online:




Deborah Peters, [email protected], (323) 956-3609

Fred Paik, [email protected], (323) 434-1418

Alan Meier, [email protected], (323) 436-6638





ANCHORMAN 2: THE LEGEND CONTINUES

Street Date: April 1, 2014 (Blu-ray, DVD and VOD)

March 11, 2014 (Digital)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack); $29.99 U.S. (DVD)

Runtime: 118 minutes (Theatrical Version); 122 minutes (Unrated Version);
143 minutes (Super-Sized Version)

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for crude and sexual content, drug use, language and comic violence (Theatrical version)

Unrated (Unrated Version)



Canadian Rating: PG for language that may offend and violence (Theatrical Version)

14A for crude content and language that may offend (Extended Version)

14A for coarse language and crude content (Super-Sized Version)


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the notice. Believe or not, I have not seen the first one. I heard it was very funny. I will add this to the list along with the first one.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

you haven't seen the first  I think you are in serious need of renting it at least . the ending battle royale in the second one is EPIC...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, I know. I am seriously way behind in regards to seeing all the best movies. Speaking of which, I have not even seen any of the best picture nominees. I got a lot of catching up to do.


----------

